# 3-Way Sealed



## ktaillon (Apr 3, 2007)

I'm thinking about building a 3-Way system in a sealed setup. I am planning on using drivers that I had in stock: RS225, RS150 and Vifa PL tweeter. 

Does anyone have a better/different choice of drivers that work well in a sealed setup?


----------



## Geoff St. Germain (Dec 18, 2006)

There's literally thousands of possible driver combinations that will work in a sealed enclosure. What is your goal for this speaker?


----------



## ktaillon (Apr 3, 2007)

Hi,

I was just looking for some personnel favorite driver choices. I don't usually use a sealed setup but after testing the Rs-225, I really liked the sound of the sealed setup.

I'm just looking for a clean clear sounding 3-way tower. The drivers so far meet this need, just asking for any other input.


----------



## BoomieMCT (Dec 11, 2006)

Those three aren't bad picks but I wouldn't necessarily use them together. First off with these metal cones you really have to be careful about breakup modes. The RS225 has them at 1600Hz and the RS150 has them at 1800Hz(ish). They are close enough together it would be hard to cross from one to the other without hitting the modes in those areas. The other issue is dispersion. Both the 6" and 8" driver will start beaming about the same point.

You'd probably be better served using the Vifa tweeter, the RS225 as a woofer and getting something else to use as a mid - either a mid-range dome or wide range cone.


----------



## Geoff St. Germain (Dec 18, 2006)

You already have two of the drivers from this design:
http://htguide.com/forum/showthread.php4?t=15323
It's pretty popular.

There's also a WMT version with the 225/150/28A.


----------

